

How I Write Django Reusable Apps - paltman
http://paltman.com/2011/12/31/how-i-write-django-reusable-apps/

======
ceol
It's a nice overview, but it's _extremely_ basic. I would have appreciated
some further reading (specifically for Django signals and injecting into
views). The Python skeleton package is cool, though.

~~~
paltman
Thanks. I'm planning some additional posts to cover these in detail.

~~~
johnthedebs
I agree: great topic but light on details. If you're considering ideas for
additional posts, I'd personally love to see case studies from Pinax itself to
see exactly how/why to use the techniques you talked about.

